# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  (11)معنى لــ __ ما__ في اللغة العربية  (( جميل جدااا ))

## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .
أما بعد ..
فهذه فائدة أخذتها من شيخ لي __ ولا أقولها إلا من باب الأمانة 
و_ما_ ترد كثيرا في الجمل والكتب والقرآن والسنة والكلام العادي فخذ _11_ معنى لها وانظر إلى اللغة ما أجملها 
وهي : معاني _ ما _ في اللغة العربية 
1_ المعنى الأول : ( كافة )  
مثال : إنما زيد قوي _ إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء 
المعنى الثانى :. ( النفي )
مثال : ما جاءنا من بشير ولا نذير ___ ما أكل زيد __

3_ المعنى الثالث: ( الشرطية )
مثال : ما تدرس تنجح __ ما تفعل خـيرا يعـلمه الله 
4_ المعنى الرابع: ( الموصولة ) 
مثال : ولله ما في السماوات والأرض __ أكلت ما عندك __ بمعنى (( الذي )) 
5_ المعنى الخامس : ( الإستفهامية )
مثال : ما أجملُ السماءِ نجومُها ؟؟ __ ما فعلت البارحة ؟؟؟ 
6_ المعنى السادس : ( التعجبية )
مثال : ما أجملَ السماءَ نجومَها !! __ ما أكرمُ زيدٍ !! 
7_ المعنى السابع :( التعظيمية )
مثال : الحاقة _ ماالحاقة ___ القارعة _ ما القارعة 
8_ المعنى الثامن :( المصدرية )
مثال : وأوصاني بالصلاة والزكاة ما دمت حيا 
9_ المعنى التاسع : (الزائدة ) 
مثال : فبما نقضهم ميثاقهم __ مما خطيئاتهم_ جند ما هنالك مهزوم من الأحزاب 
10_ المعنى العاشر : ( النكرة الموصوفة )
مثال : إن الله لا يستحي__ مثلا ما بعوضة __ إن الله نعما يعظكم به 
11_ المعنى الحادي عشر :  ( الحجازية ) 

مثال : ما هن امهاتهم __ ما هذا بشرا _( وتعمل عمل كان ) وسميت حجازية لتفظ أهل الحجاز بها كما  قال الدرويش 
وخذ هذين البيتين _
(((( محامل ما عشر إذا  رمت عدها   %%&& فحافظ على بيت شعر بعيد عن الزلل )))
(((( ستفهم شرط الوصل فاعجب لنكرها%&&  بكف ونفي زيد تعظــيم مصـدر )))
ملاحظة  : أريد من قرأ هذا البحيث أن يستخرج لي من البيتين المعاني العشر  
ملاحظة : المعنى الحادي عشر مختلف فيه ( وهي الحجازية ) 
واخيرا أقول : جزاى الله خيرا من قام على هذا المجلس العلمي الطيب الشيق 
وبارك الله فيكم وعلى جهودكم . 
أخوكم : أبو الــهُـمَام البــرقــاوي

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

إخواني قلتُ في مثال  ( إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء ) أن في قلبي شك منها
فنظرت فوجدت أن المثال صحيح وان إنما كافة ومكفوفة 

وقلت في المثال الثامن كذالك وهو صحيح لو يحذفها المشرفون
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

للرفع

----------


## فارس الأزدي

بارك الله فيك.
إستفدت الكثير.

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

وفيك أخي المبارك ... 
ادع لنا

----------


## السلفية النجدية

بخٍ ، بخٍ ، نقل جميل ..

استفسار :

1- مثال المعنى التاسع : ( الزائدة ) في آية ( فبما نقضهم ميثاقهم ) قد استشكلت علي ، فهل حقا هي هنا زائدة ؟

2- المعنى العاشر : ( النكرة الموصوفة ) ، من المستحسن أن تذكر الآية كاملة ، أو على الأقل أن توضح أن آية ( إن الله لا يستحيي ) ليست مثالا ، إنما هي بداية الآية ثم يأتي بعدها المثال التوضيحي ؛ حتى لا يستشكل على القارئ ، فيتوهّم أنها مثالا وآية ( مثلا ما بعوضة ) مثال آخر ..

وإن أردت أن يُحرّر موضوعك لما شككت به ، واتضح لك بعد ذلك صحته ، بإمكانك مراسلة الأخوة القائمين على المجلس العلمي ، فلربما لا ينتبهوا لتنبيهك ..

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل على ما قدمت لنا ، ونعمَ المشاركة ..


وأخيرا : هذان هما البيتان :

ستفهم شرط الوصل فاعجب لنكرها &&& بكف ونفي زيد تعظــيم مصـدر

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

حوامل ما عشر عليك بحفظها .............ودونكها في بيت شعر تقررا
ستفهم شرط الوصل فاعجب لنكرها ...... بكف ونفي زيد هيئت مصدرا

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا (( السلفية النجدية _ أبو مالك العوضي ))

----------


## أبو أنس الشامي

> حوامل ما عشر عليك بحفظها .............ودونكها في بيت شعر تقررا
> ستفهم شرط الوصل فاعجب لنكرها ...... بكف ونفي زيد هيئت مصدرا


جزاكم الله خيرا إخوتي 

لكن ..
أخي أبو مالك هل ال"هيئت" هي نفسها التعظيمية ؟؟؟
إذا كان الجواب لا فما هذه التي أتيت بها ؟؟!
وجزاكم الله خيرا

وأيضا أخي أبو الهمام جزاك الله خيرا 
لكن أسألك سؤالا وهو:
قولك : " 11_ المعنى الحادي عشر : ( الحجازية ) 

مثال : ما هن امهاتهم __ ما هذا بشرا _( وتعمل عمل كان ) وسميت حجازية لتفظ أهل الحجاز بها كما قال الدرويش  " .

أليست هذه هي النافية نفسها ؟؟؟
إذا كان جوابك لا  فما الفرق بينهما ؟؟!
وجزاكم الله خيرا

أخوكم

----------


## حاتم الفرائضي

جزاك الله خيراً

وجزاكم الله خيراً

محاملُ "ما" عَشْرٌ إذا رُمْتَ عَدَّها ـ فَحَافِظْ على بيْتٍ سليم من الشِّعْرِ 

سَتَفْهَمُ شَرْطَ الوَصْلِ أَعْجَبْ بِنُكْرِها ـ بِكَــفٍّ وَنَفْـي زيدَ تَعْظيــمُ مَصْدَرِ

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

للنفع

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

> جزاكم الله خيرا إخوتي 
> 
> لكن ..
> أخي أبو مالك هل ال"هيئت" هي نفسها التعظيمية ؟؟؟
> إذا كان الجواب لا فما هذه التي أتيت بها ؟؟!
> وجزاكم الله خيرا
> 
> وأيضا أخي أبو الهمام جزاك الله خيرا 
> لكن أسألك سؤالا وهو:
> ...


بشرط :
1_ أن لا يزاد بعدها إن .. كـ ( ما إن زيدٌ جاهل ٌ)
2_ أن تكون نافية ولم تنتقض بشيء .. ( ما زيدٌ إلا قائما )
3_ أن لا يتقدّم خبرها على اسمها .. كـ ( ما قائما ً زيد ٌ)

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

للفائدة !

----------


## موسي بن عقبة

جزيتم الجنة اخي الفاضل وبارككم الربُّ ونفع بكم

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

> جزيتم الجنة اخي الفاضل وبارككم الربُّ ونفع بكم


وجزاكم .
وبارك بكم .
وفيكم .

آمين .

----------


## أبو إسحاق الرازي

نفع الله بكم وزادكم علماً وعملاً وعمرًا

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

آمين .
وبكم .
وفيكم .

----------


## أحمد سالم الشنقيطي

> جزاك الله خيراً
> 
> وجزاكم الله خيراً
> 
> محاملُ "ما" عَشْرٌ إذا رُمْتَ عَدَّها ـ فَحَافِظْ على بيْتٍ سليم من الشِّعْرِ [مقرَّرِ] 
> 
> سَتَفْهَمُ شَرْطَ الوَصْلِ فاعْجَبْ لِنُكْرِها ـ بِكَــفٍّ وَنَفْـيٍ زِيدَ تَعْظيــمُ مَصْدَرِ


أقترح تعديل قوله (من الشعر) إلى (مقرَّرِ)؛ لتتناسب القافيتان في البيتين.

----------


## أبو الوليد بن عبد الرحمان

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم.



> 5_ المعنى الخامس : ( الإستفهامية )
> مثال : ما أجملُ السماءِ نجومُها ؟؟ __ ما فعلت البارحة ؟؟؟ 
> 6_ المعنى السادس : ( التعجبية )
> مثال : ما أجملَ السماءَ نجومَها !! __ ما أكرمُ زيدٍ !!



قد وقع خطأ في تحقيق التفضيل في المثال المذكور :
ما أجملَ السماءَ !! نجومَها !! __ ما أكرمَ زيداً !! 
وأما الاستفهام، فهكذا : ما أجملُ السماءِ ؟؟ نجومُها.
وإتماما للفائدة، فهذان المثالان عن السماء كان سببا في وضع النحو علي يد أبي الأسود الدؤلي كما يحكى أنه كان ذات ليلة على سطح بيته ، وإلى جانبه ابنته فرأت السماء ونجومها وحسن تلألؤ أنوارها، فقالت: يا أبت ما أحسنُ السماءِ بضم النون وكسر الهمزة فقال :أي بنية نجومُها. وظن أنها تسال عن أحسن شيء في السماء فقالت: يا أبت ما أردت هذا ، إنما أردت التعجب من حسنها . فقال: قولي: ما أحسنَ السماءَ !

----------

